# Keeping assassin snails with other snails?



## Emyr (22 Dec 2011)

Just wondering if you can keep assassin snails with other snails like nitrite/zebra snails and other types or will the assassins just munch them? Thanks.


----------



## mlgt (22 Dec 2011)

Depends on the size of the other snails to be honest.
I havent managed to keep smaller snails with assassins. Only a large nerite in my 350l which seems to be doing ok. It is the size of a 50p


----------



## Derek Tweedie (22 Dec 2011)

I have kept them with Nerites before. They got on well for a while the Nerite fell and landed on its back then the assassin snail saw this as lunch. I would be careful if your gonna house them together.


----------



## Emyr (22 Dec 2011)

My first thought was that it wouldn't work at all but thought I would see if anyone had any experience with it. Suppose assassins aren't called that for nothing and will go for any other snail they see really. I will just have to decide whether to have assassins or other types then. Thanks.


----------



## Viv (22 Dec 2011)

My two assasins made lunch out of one of my zebras too. Had to move the zebras to another tank. I was _hoping_ the assasins would eat some unwanted ramshorns but it looks like mts are much tastier!   

Viv


----------



## basil (22 Dec 2011)

Assasins are right rankers. Had them in with my crs and they took down a couple of healhy S grades. They is bad snails........  Certainly wouldn't put it past them to take out bigger snails.


----------



## chop81 (3 Jan 2012)

I have two assasins in 10g tank with five apple snails and they're fine.


----------

